# D!str(+)yer goes GamesCom Tag 1 (Do)



## D!str(+)yer (20. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auch wenn es die GamesCom ist, kommen wir zu erst mal zur Hardware 


_*Intel - ASUS Bereich*_

*I7-920*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*i7-975 XE*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Intel DX58SO*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Bloomfield Wafer  *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*ASUS Maximus II Formula*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*ASUS Striker II Extreme*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ASUS Rampage II Extreme*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*ASUS Mars* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ASUS HD 4890 TOP*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ASUS 9600GT Matrix*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ASUS HD 4870 X2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Müsste ne HD 4850 sein(nicht sicher)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ASUS HD 4890 Formula*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ASUS HD 4770 Formula*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moddingfreaX (20. August 2009)

*AW: D!str(+)yer goes GamesCom Tag 1*

Na dann kann ich mir schonmal ein Bild machen was dort abgeht.
Sonntag bin ich dann auch dabei.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. August 2009)

*AW: D!str(+)yer goes GamesCom Tag 1*

*ICY Box Stand

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Dockinstation für Netbooks*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tagan Netzteile hinter Gittern 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schande über mein Haupt das das Bild so schlecht geworden ist 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. August 2009)

*AW: D!str(+)yer goes GamesCom Tag 1*

Platzhalter #2


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. August 2009)

*AW: D!str(+)yer goes GamesCom Tag 1*

*LN2 Session bei AwardFabrik*

(Sorry für die Quali, zu de Zeitpunkt musste ich schon mim Handy Knippsen da die Cam nicht mehr ging . Aber hab vor da am Samstag noch mal vorbei zu schauen.)

Michael Schnetzer & otterauge waren auch da 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Morgen (am Freitag) sollen die 2 Mars unter LN2 gejagt werden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. August 2009)

*AW: D!str(+)yer goes GamesCom Tag 1*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. August 2009)

*AW: D!str(+)yer goes GamesCom Tag 1*

*Supreme Commander 2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. August 2009)

*AW: D!str(+)yer goes GamesCom Tag 1*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Statt sich von Frauen ablenken zu lassen hätte der Henner besser mal die Show vorbereitet, der AMD Rechner war echt ein Reinfall 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. August 2009)

*AW: D!str(+)yer goes GamesCom Tag 1 (Achtung, Bilder Flut!)*

So, das war es erst mal, wird jetzt noch bisl schön gemacht.
Die anderen Bilder die ich noch mim Handy gemacht hab, kann man absolut keinem zu muten, aber am Samstag Abend gibt es Nachschub


----------



## CrashStyle (20. August 2009)

*AW: D!str(+)yer goes GamesCom Tag 1 (Achtung, Bilder Flut!)*

Sehr schöne Bilder! HAtt dir sichtlich spaß dort gemacht  Freu mich auf morgen.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (20. August 2009)

*AW: D!str(+)yer goes GamesCom Tag 1 (Achtung, Bilder Flut!)*

Kompliment an den TE und danke für diese schönen Bilder...
Well done!

Besonders schön ist die Mars Limited Edition, schade nur, dass sie hinter Glas ist


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. August 2009)

*AW: D!str(+)yer goes GamesCom Tag 1 (Achtung, Bilder Flut!)*



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder! HAtt dir sichtlich spaß dort gemacht  Freu mich auf morgen.



Danke 

Kannste dir gar nicht vorstellen. Hät ich das gewusst, hätte ich mir ne Dauerkarte besorgt 



_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Kompliment an den TE und danke für diese schönen Bilder...
> Well done!
> 
> Besonders schön ist die Mars Limited Edition, schade nur, dass sie hinter Glas ist



Danke, aber man muss da gewesen sein. Die Bilder bringen das ganze gar nicht richtig rüber.
Und die Mars war zum greifen nah 

Ich hab den Michael mal gefragt ob er nicht mal eben weg gucken will, aber der war nicht so begeistert davon^^
Die Karten gehören ja zur show 

Aber eine Mars wird ja verlost, also brav eintragen gehen


----------



## ole88 (20. August 2009)

*AW: D!str(+)yer goes GamesCom Tag 1 (Achtung, Bilder Flut!)*

will mehr bilder von SC 2 bitte, ansonsten echt gut gemacht ich wär auch oben aber alleine ist das echt doof


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. August 2009)

*AW: D!str(+)yer goes GamesCom Tag 1 (Achtung, Bilder Flut!)*

Samstag versuch ich ich paar Games zu zocken 
Hab nur von hinten ein paar bilder geschossen.
 Heute hab ich nur Operation Flashpoint & Dragon Age gezockt.

Und zu Operation Flashpoint muss ich sagen 

Echt Hammer. Das verarzten ist recht realistisch gemacht und die Grafik 


Ich würd am liebsten noch sooo viel machen!
Crysis 2
Modern Warefare 2
C&C 4
Diablo 3
Star Craft 2
NfS: Shift


Aber ich glaub nicht das ich alles schaffe


----------



## CrashStyle (21. August 2009)

*AW: D!str(+)yer goes GamesCom Tag 1 (Achtung, Bilder Flut!)*

Das schaffst du schon! Haubtsache du versorgst uns mit Haufen weise bilder und nochmal Bilder^^


----------



## freakyd84 (21. August 2009)

*AW: D!str(+)yer goes GamesCom Tag 1 (Achtung, Bilder Flut!)*

wir glauben an dich, das schaffst du schon ^^ danke für die bilder


----------



## Micha-Stylez (21. August 2009)

*AW: D!str(+)yer goes GamesCom Tag 1 (Achtung, Bilder Flut!)*

Ja mehr Bilder bitte 

Scheint aber ganz nett da zu sein 

Der Henner gibt ja auch sein bestes 

Mfg Micha


----------



## Steff456 (21. August 2009)

*AW: D!str(+)yer goes GamesCom Tag 1 (Achtung, Bilder Flut!)*

Meine Bilder kommen nachher.. muss erstmal die besten raussuchen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. August 2009)

*AW: D!str(+)yer goes GamesCom Tag 1 (Achtung, Bilder Flut!)*



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Das schaffst du schon! Haubtsache du versorgst uns mit Haufen weise bilder und nochmal Bilder^^



Ich geb mein bestes 



freakyd84 schrieb:


> wir glauben an dich, das schaffst du schon ^^ danke für die bilder



Kein thema 

Wie war das, Schaka, du schaffst es ^^



Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Ja mehr Bilder bitte
> 
> Scheint aber ganz nett da zu sein
> 
> ...



Ja, muss man mal erlebt haben 



Steff456 schrieb:


> Meine Bilder kommen nachher.. muss erstmal die besten raussuchen



Jau, hau rein, will auch mehr bilder sehen


----------



## nulchking (21. August 2009)

*AW: D!str(+)yer goes GamesCom Tag 1 (Achtung, Bilder Flut!)*

Super Bilder.

Hab mal ne Frage, haben die da Kontrollen gemacht mit dem Alter? 
Also bei den Spielen...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. August 2009)

*AW: D!str(+)yer goes GamesCom Tag 1 (Achtung, Bilder Flut!)*



nulchking schrieb:


> Super Bilder.
> 
> Hab mal ne Frage, haben die da Kontrollen gemacht mit dem Alter?
> Also bei den Spielen...




Hmmm, hab ich nicht drauf geachtet, bei mir jedenfalls nicht, aber ich seh auch nicht gerade so aus als wäre ich unter 18


----------



## TwilightAngel (21. August 2009)

*AW: D!str(+)yer goes GamesCom Tag 1 (Achtung, Bilder Flut!)*

Du wirst dir ja auch so ein Band geholt haben für die 18er Bereiche oder?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. August 2009)

*AW: D!str(+)yer goes GamesCom Tag 1 (Achtung, Bilder Flut!)*

Ja, das schon, aber bei mir hat keiner danach geguckt


----------



## Steff456 (21. August 2009)

*AW: D!str(+)yer goes GamesCom Tag 1 (Achtung, Bilder Flut!)*

Also ich hab mir keins geholt und kam bei Age of Conan einfach so rein. Einfach ein nettes Lächeln aufgesetzt 

Edit: meine sind jetzt auch im Forum.. ergänzen sich perfekt mit deinen!


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (21. August 2009)

*AW: D!str(+)yer goes GamesCom Tag 1 (Achtung, Bilder Flut!)*

Schön das du dir hier die Mühe gemacht hast....


----------



## roadgecko (21. August 2009)

*AW: D!str(+)yer goes GamesCom Tag 1 (Achtung, Bilder Flut!)*

Darf man fragen, was es im MW2 stand gab ?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. August 2009)

*AW: D!str(+)yer goes GamesCom Tag 1 (Achtung, Bilder Flut!)*

Probe spielen 

Wenn man den bereit ist ~ 2stunden sich an zu stellen ...


----------



## maschine (22. August 2009)

*AW: D!str(+)yer goes GamesCom Tag 1 (Achtung, Bilder Flut!)*

Meinst du Modern Warfare 2? Hahaha, Probespielen, der war gut  Da gibts nur ein Video von nem kompletten Level zu sehen welches die Presse schon vor ~2 Monaten zu sehen bekam, war n großer Artikel in der PCAction.
Aber die haben da nen übelst fetten Beamer drin, so groß wie n ganzer Schrank  Dürfte so ungefähr zehnfaches Full-HD gehabt haben  Dann noch ne fette Anlage welche die Tribüne so richtig zum wackeln gebracht hat, achja und in dem Raum war es passend zu dem Video richtig schön kalt 

Und wegen Alterskontrolle, man bekommt natürlich so ein Bändchen, aber je nach dem wie alt man aussieht wird man dann am Stand auch nochma kontrolliert (so wie ich am MW2 Stand )


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. August 2009)

*AW: D!str(+)yer goes GamesCom Tag 1 (Achtung, Bilder Flut!)*



maschine schrieb:


> Meinst du Modern Warfare 2? Hahaha, Probespielen, der war gut  Da gibts nur ein Video von nem kompletten Level zu sehen welches die Presse schon vor ~2 Monaten zu sehen bekam, war n großer Artikel in der PCAction.
> Aber die haben da nen übelst fetten Beamer drin, so groß wie n ganzer Schrank  Dürfte so ungefähr zehnfaches Full-HD gehabt haben  Dann noch ne fette Anlage welche die Tribüne so richtig zum wackeln gebracht hat, achja und in dem Raum war es passend zu dem Video richtig schön kalt
> 
> Und wegen Alterskontrolle, man bekommt natürlich so ein Bändchen, aber je nach dem wie alt man aussieht wird man dann am Stand auch nochma kontrolliert (so wie ich am MW2 Stand )




OK, warum der einer Kerl mir dann erzählt das man es dort zocken kann 
Für son Video hab ich keine Lust mich an zu stellen


----------



## kevinl (22. August 2009)

*AW: D!str(+)yer goes GamesCom Tag 1 (Achtung, Bilder Flut!)*

Tolle Bilder. Wenn du nochmal hingehst kannst du ja mal viellericht ein paar Bilder un vllt. auch Gameplayvideos von NFS Shift machen. 

MfG kevinl


----------



## non_believer (22. August 2009)

*AW: D!str(+)yer goes GamesCom Tag 1 (Achtung, Bilder Flut!)*

@ D!str(+)yer   Schickes Bärtchen haste!!!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. August 2009)

*AW: D!str(+)yer goes GamesCom Tag 1 (Achtung, Bilder Flut!)*

So, bin gerade von meinem Zweiten Besuch zurück 
Im Laufe des abends gibt es viele viele neue Bilder ^^

Diesmal hab ich mich den Casemods & Retro Gaming besonders gewidmet 

p.s. bei der Awardfabrik live show ist der der Super Pi 32m WR gefallen


----------



## Gamer_95 (22. August 2009)

*AW: D!str(+)yer goes GamesCom Tag 1 (Achtung, Bilder Flut!)*

Bin gespannt auf die neuen Bilder....
Morgen fahre ich da nämlich auch hin.
Hat man schonmal nen eindruck...


----------



## Steff456 (22. August 2009)

bin auch gespannt.. beim zweiten Besuch bekommt man auch mal das nicht so offentliche mit..


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. August 2009)

non_believer schrieb:


> @ D!str(+)yer   Schickes Bärtchen haste!!!



Auf welches Bild beziehst du dich, war eigentlich rasiert 



Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Bin gespannt auf die neuen Bilder....
> Morgen fahre ich da nämlich auch hin.
> Hat man schonmal nen eindruck...





Steff456 schrieb:


> bin auch gespannt.. beim zweiten Besuch bekommt man auch mal das nicht so offentliche mit..




http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...r-yer-goes-gamescom-tag-2-sa.html#post1053686

Sind einfach zu viele Bilder, deswegen für den zweiten Tag einen zweiten Thread


----------



## Explosiv (24. August 2009)

Da kann ich mir ja glatt den Weg dort hin ersparen, bei der Masse an Bilder  !

Nice Pic´s  !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## non_believer (31. August 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Auf welches Bild beziehst du dich, war eigentlich rasiert



Bei dem Bild mit der ASUS HD 4870 X2 spiegelst Du Dich in Kasten. *g*


----------



## Steff456 (31. August 2009)

hehe, jetzt seh ichs auch


----------



## D!str(+)yer (31. August 2009)

ich bin blind, ich seh da nix  ^^
Aber ich war rasiert


----------

